# A Sassy sleeping angel



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When I look at this little face I just melt. I know I am bias, but she is just so beautiful to me. Here she is....my little Sassy sleeping angel.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a beautiful picture of Sassy!  I just love to see sleeping Malts. Their faces look so sweet!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just love watching them sleep. 

Sassy does look like an angel. :wub:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Such sweet pictures! Your Sassy is a real doll.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sassy is beautiful!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

**SIGH** She's such a true beauty. A real gem, Pat.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love watching my babies sleep, they look like little angels. :wub: 

Your Sassy is a real beauty. :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she has the type of face that you just keep looking and looking at. She is beautiful!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Soooo sweet!!! :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sassy really is beautiful, and always looks perfectly groomed. Adorable little sleeping beauty!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, as always, she is PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :new_shocked:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG..........what a beautiful picture! Precious little angel!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments. We all have beautiful babies, but I do love the sleepy photos.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pat, love the photos of Sassy! She looks like an angel......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG that is the sweetest pic I have ever seen!! Sleeping angel is right!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I love Sassy, she is just too darn cute.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

What a beautiful sleeping angel!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Breathtaking!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWWW - heartbreakingly PERFECT :wub: . Such an inspiration to keep the coat LONG  . Sarah


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What an angel! Another beautiful Sassy picture!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Pat she is drop dead gorgeous. You have so much talent with her hair and the pictures. When you come to town will you please help me get some good pictures. I always love your pics but this one just stole my heart. Thank you so much for posting your little angel with us. 





By the way how are you feeling???????


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone............Becky I am feeling much better thanks.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Pat she trully is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She sure is an angel!!!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! Sassy is the most beautiful Angel I've ever seen. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sassy looks so sweet! Great photography too, Pat.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

She's stunning!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I'm melting here too :wub: :wub: :wub: 

kat


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Pat, you may be biased, but she is a true beauty :wub: You really don't post pics often enough. You need to share Sassy with us :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh, life is good when we get to see a picture of our Sassy. She is gorgeous, pure perfection. 


Sleeping pictures....that's the only time Miss Abbey is an angel... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's a sleeping beauty!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is a beautiful girl!!! :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

My heart melts too Pat. How could one not love that precious, beautiful face :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sassy is soooooo gorgeous! I've been enjoying the pictures of her.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sassy is gorgeous whether she's sleeping or awake. Thanks for the darling pic!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWW, precious little sleeping angel. :wub: Sassy is sooooooo beautiful.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She IS beautiful Pat.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

What a touching picture! :wub: I know what you mean Pat... these little ones do have a way of melting our hearts! Sassy is beautiful!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Pat-she is just precious beyond words! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love your new siggy too :smheat:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That pic is adorable! :wub: She is such a little sweetie.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Sweet! :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Ahhh, life is good when we get to see a picture of our Sassy. She is gorgeous, pure perfection.
> 
> Sleeping pictures....that's the only time Miss Abbey is an angel... :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Yes life is good.....I think life is definitely enhanced by our Malt babies. 
Miss Abbey we think you are a doll baby, why don't you just pack your things and move on down to Florida? Then I would be computer Sabby :HistericalSmiley: (Sassy+Abbey = Sabby) when I posted pictures of my girls.  

Thanks again to everyone for your sweet comments on my little sleeping Sassy angel.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*this picture is fantastic. It is sooooooooooooooo lovely. how could you resist not to kiss her again and again 

wonderful little sleeping sassy :wub: :wub: I wonder what she's dreaming of, so peacefully and sweet.*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> * :wub: :wub: I wonder what she's dreaming of, so peacefully and sweet.*[/B]


She is probably dreaming of "what's for dinner mommy?"


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> When I look at this little face I just melt. I know I am bias, but she is just so beautiful to me. Here she is....my little Sassy sleeping angel.
> 
> [attachment=32278:sleeping...sized_1_.jpg][/B]


You are not bias--you are 100% correct!!! She is soooo beautiful. Little sleeping angel is right!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=504806
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pam. :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is just beautiful!! :wub: I love seeing pictures of Sassy, she is such a gorgeous girl and what a gorgeous coat she has as well!!
Who could resist that sweet face!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Oh my word she is beautiful. Wow.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Sassy looks so angelic!!!! :wub: She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505922
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

hehe, there you go, little sassy







*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

As usual she is so beautiful.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I better not let Tanner see that pic of Miss Sassy, he'll want to use the computer again to send e/m's to his Fuss Wady!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sassy is absolutely beautiful and always looks perfect in her photos. Is she a movie star per chance?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> When I look at this little face I just melt. I know I am bias, but she is just so beautiful to me. Here she is....my little Sassy sleeping angel.
> 
> [attachment=32278:sleeping...sized_1_.jpg][/B]


Pat that photo is awesome! I LOVE it!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

She is breathtaking.....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I love looking at her pictures. She _is_ breath takingly beautiful. I really appreciate you sharing her photos with us.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! That's a pretty pic! What an Angel!!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Sassy is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I'm in love with Sassy. That picture is the most precious one I have ever seen. Talk about sleeping beauty. I could just stare at that picture all day. Your really blessed.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: what a precious picture :wub:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*I just love the pink light in the back ground...she's such a beauty *


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is soooo Beautiful!! :wub: :wub: And I, for one, am so happy to see you posting more pictures! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat, when I LOOK at that face, I melt. Your Sassy is the one that made me want a girl. THANK YOU!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Pat, she is totally beautiful. :wub:


----------

